# Drucker zieht das Papier schief ein



## Rappi (25. November 2008)

Guten Tag,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Drucker (Modell oben angegeben). Und zwar wird das Papier schief eingezogen und die Drucke sind dann dementsprechend ebenfalls schief. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte bzw. wie ich das Problem beheben / den Drucker reparieren kann? Auf dem Drucker ist leider keine Garantie mehr geltend...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
Rapopi


----------



## Azuriel (26. November 2008)

hab den gleichen .. am papiereinzugschacht ist links ein graues stück plaste .. leg ein paar blätter rein und schieb das ding nach links bis die blätter in reih und glied stehen

/ist hoffentlich kein troll-thread, will nicht füttern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rappi (26. November 2008)

Danke Azuriel für deb Tipp, werde es nachher ausprobieren.

Wieso sollte das hier denn ein Trollthread sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (26. November 2008)

Machs so wie Azuriel es sagte lege mehrere Blätter rein und richte es dann an diesen aus.
Links oder Rechts je nach Drucker ist ein "Plastikschieber"
Richte es so aus das es am anderen Ende des Druckers wo kein Schieber ist richtig und gerade anliegt.
Danach sollte es falls es nicht versehentlich mal wieder verstellt wird durch Blatteinlage vielleicht drangekommen wieder klappen, wird es wieder schief dann wieder neu ausrichten.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Azuriel (26. November 2008)

Rappi schrieb:


> Danke Azuriel für deb Tipp, werde es nachher ausprobieren.
> 
> Wieso sollte das hier denn ein Trollthread sein?
> 
> ...


mich beschlich da ein seltsames gefühl .. nichts für ungut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

